# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Applying for the building permit!

## johnstonfencing

Hello All, 
Currently have a draftsperson finalising our working drawings for a small and basic extension/reno as owner builders.  I have been in contact and picked our private building surveyor to apply for the building permit. 
I am wondering is it easy enough for me to put together the application and submit to the building surveyor? or is it best to get the draftsperson to do it on my behalf? 
Any thoughts, experiences would be greatly appreciated! 
Regards, 
Craig

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Easy enough to do yourself. Your building surveyor will likely have a checklist of what you need to provide as it saves them having to ask you!

----------


## joynz

Your  surveyor will let you know what is needed.

----------


## barney118

It's best to do yourself they will require your OB number in your application. Council have requirements that you need such as number of copies etc, you might also need to submit statement of how you are going to get rid of waste etc I think they call it statement of environmental effects, by going to council they will let you know of all the paperwork, eg you might not know it but you could be in a bushfire zone or there could be a easement or watercourse on councils maps meaning more paperwork. These things you can take care of rather than pay someone else to do for you.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## joynz

In Melbourne it can cost about double to use a private Surveyer compared to Council.  On the other hand, they are a lot quicker (usually) than Council since Councils are pretty busy. 
if you are going to use a private Surveyer, I reckon just provide what they ask for and let them get on with it.

----------


## djmvc

Absolutely agree with the above.
You submit the paperwork to surveyor. Ive recently gone through the same process as you're explaining and its quite easy.  
Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## johnstonfencing

Thanks everyone, 
I've obtained a 'domestic checklist' from the surveyors website, just need to work out what on there will apply to me! I think they've just thrown together a list to cover all types of situations ie. new builds, additions, developments etc 
Barney are suggesting that it pays to go/contact council first and gather info etc? 
Cheers

----------


## johnstonfencing

Hello again, 
I also understand that an estimate of cost of building works is required so as the payable fee to the VBA can be calculated.  Does anyone have a per metre or per building square value I should be using so as they don't come back and question it? 
Cheers

----------


## barney118

> Thanks everyone, 
> I've obtained a 'domestic checklist' from the surveyors website, just need to work out what on there will apply to me! I think they've just thrown together a list to cover all types of situations ie. new builds, additions, developments etc 
> Barney are suggesting that it pays to go/contact council first and gather info etc? 
> Cheers

  It pays to go and see council (free) as they have things on their maps you might not know about. In my last application I was found to be in a bushfire zone and had to fill out more paperwork and be able to comply ie water tank. I have also been caught out they had piped a watercourse at the back of me so the council needed flooding info. These are just 2 examples you could be in a slip zone or geo tech requiring engineering etc.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## joynz

But your private Surveyer should be on top of all the requirements.   Why  pay for a private Surveyer and still do the work yourself?

----------


## joynz

> Hello again, 
> I also understand that an estimate of cost of building works is required so as the payable fee to the VBA can be calculated.  Does anyone have a per metre or per building square value I should be using so as they don't come back and question it? 
> Cheers

  Archicentre has cost tables online. But the estimates can be a bit high.   
However, overestimating a bit doesn't affect the cost of the permit that much.   You need to have the same amount on the owner builder permit as you have on your building permit.

----------


## johnstonfencing

Thanks Joynz, I'll take a look!

----------

